# Opinions - Ericson 28 vs Tartan 28



## murph535 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking for my first boat. Have found two that look promising. Have not seen either in person yet but both appear to have been well cared for. Both are mid to late 80's models. Will be weekend cruising of coast of Cape May NJ. Assuming both are in good condition are there pros/cons you can share?
Thanks


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

I like the Tartan 28 a bunch, don't know anything about Ericson. Also consider Sabre 28 - likely a bit older but well built and less money than the T28.


----------



## 64dartgt (Dec 4, 2003)

*Ericson opinion...for what it is worth*

I have been shopping Ericson's for a few months online. Mostly the 29, which was made until 76. I currently have a 25 foot Lancer.

The earlier boats were built like tanks. The hull to deck joint is glassed over on the inside. You can't get much stronger than that. I am also impressed by the thoughtful design of engine compartment access. Some boats in the 28-30 foot range that have terrible engine access. Two things to think about with the E28...is the vee birth big enough for you (28's usually sacrafice vee birth size) and will the 5'6" draft...if its not a shoal keel model...be a problem for you.

I haven't been on one...but from what I have read build quality is on par with the best. There are not a lot of options for a newer boat (> 1985) under 32 feet. Especially if you are not a fan of swept back spreaders (as found in all newer Hunters), which limit your abilty to sail wing and wing directly down wind (you bury the main in the spreaders potentially damaging it).

It is unfortunate that there is not a lot of information readily available on the internet. If you search for the Ericson 27 there is some information, but I really wish the Ericson owners out there would help out populating some of the better sites like this one with information.

BobM


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

T28 well made boat. Maybe a little stiffer than the Ericson. Both are good boats, but only the survey wil tell.

I lived in OC, NJ for 18 years and sailed an Islander 28 out of OC of many of them and also spent 5 years in Barnegat Bay. Where are you planning keeping her.

In Cape May you have the optuion of the Delaware Bay...home of the square wave and chop.

Dave


----------



## cio12 (Sep 9, 2006)

I do own an Ericson 28 (1988) version and have found the make to be of solid build quality. 

Three quick comments. 1) I've owned the boat for two years and have successfully avoided buyers remorse so far. 2) I've had three previous E28 owners walk by on the dock and each one of them has told me that their E28 was one of their favorite boats. 3) There is a healthy on-line community of Ericson owners at ericsonyachts.org.

If you have any specific questions, I'd be happy to try to answer them.


----------



## cjmcfall (May 30, 2007)

64Dart,

My 1973 Ericson 29 is for sale. PM me if you are interested.

I love the Ericson brand, tartans are great too though. 

Your question depends on the specific boat.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If you want info on ericsons, there is an ericson specific forum on the web, with quite a bit of info on them. Sorry I can not remember the link. But a member of an email list I am on, is a mod, and I met the owner last summer. 

Marty


----------



## cjmcfall (May 30, 2007)

Here it is:

http://www.ericsonyachts.org/


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Talk to SimonV... he just bought an Ericson IIRC.  Planning on taking her back to Oz via the Pacific route.


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

*E29*

I have no experience with Tartan but have owned a 1971 E29 for 3 years now. Very happy with her, solidly built and sails very well. Good room below for a 29 foot boat. Every Ericson owner I have talked to has had nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am still looking for my E-34 dream boat. I knnow that she is out there somewhere.....


----------



## 64dartgt (Dec 4, 2003)

*Phrf*

I don't know if performance is important, but the E28+ is the faster boat per the US PHRF site's ratings by almost 15 points.

Sabre has great build quality and is in fact still in business. However, due to the offset prop they are supposed to be a bit of a bear in reverse.

Don't forget the basics...that the price of a used sailboat is highly dependent on if it has a diesel...preferably recent or recently rebuilt...and good / a lot of sails. The need to replace either can make what seems like a great price not so great.

The number one rule though is buy what you like. Check them both out...but don't buy something you don't like and/or can't live with.

To me the Tartan is beautiful...but I finally got around to oiling my teak the third year I had my boat. That's me...but up here in New England the season is darn short...sounds crazy but most years all the boats aren't in until July 4th...no kidding...July..and they are out by mid October. It is amazing, but true. Snow stops flying...it finally stops raining...pull all the lawn furniture out...clean up the lawn from winter...then its paint the bottom, wax the hull, reload all your junk and then splash...its July.

Don't get me wrong...I love teak...but not gray teak...and unfortunately between working and working around the house...a Tayana with teak decks is something to be admired...but from a distance.

It is one of the things that has kept me from upgrading to date...lack of time...a reluctant Wife...and knowing that I can do anything on my 25 footer by myself in a day. Last year we washed her, painted her bottom, loaded everything aboard and waxed her in a day. I even cleaned and oilled her teak (hand rails, trim around the companionway and around the sliding hatch). I hoped to apply another coat in the water...but it didn't happen...went sailing instead. Much more fun!

Bob


----------



## murph535 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to look at both and I'll let you know what I find out/do.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Ericson vs. Tartan*

If you want a floating condo, buy the Tartan.

If you want a fast, comfortable racer/cruiser, then choose the Ericson.

You will never look back...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've owned Peace & Joy, a 1985 Tartan 28 for 2 years now, but I've known this particular vessel for almost 15 years. She is beautifully appointed and exceedingly well constructed. The former owner took many racing trophies over the years. I bought the vessel his widow; he was a good friend and we raced against each other many times (at that point I had a vintage lean-mean-Alden-designed 1929 racing classic); we usually split the wins and together usurped most of the rest of the fleet.

I would not under any circumstances call her a 'floating condo' ... she is nimble, points very well, and can nicely hold her own if a PHRF-rated fleet. Construction and design-wise I've always placed the Tartans on a distinctly higher plane than say the Ericksons, Hunters, Pearsons, etc. 

My wife isn't crazy about sailing, but is comfortable aboard the Tartan; it's not too bad to single-hand either.

Nothing negative about the Erickson (especially since I've never sailed one), but I can echo great accolades about the T28.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

David...welcome!...I agree, the 28 is no Condo! Quality of the older Tartans is unquestioned. The recent problems of the company and the change in ownership do raise some concerns about current and recent production and warranty support going forward that have not been answered fully.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

cio12 said:


> I do own an Ericson 28 (1988) version and have found the make to be of solid build quality.
> 
> Three quick comments. 1) I've owned the boat for two years and have successfully avoided buyers remorse so far. 2) I've had three previous E28 owners walk by on the dock and each one of them has told me that their E28 was one of their favorite boats. 3) There is a healthy on-line community of Ericson owners at ericsonyachts.org.
> 
> If you have any specific questions, I'd be happy to try to answer them.


Hi-
I am looking to purchase an '87 Ericson 28, and saw your post. I have a few questions that maybe you can help out with.

1. What speed do you cruise at while powering? Do you find the 10 hp Universal too small?

2. I have lots of experience with sailing fractional-rigged J-boats. It is very easy on those to just sail around with the main, and actually make progress to windward. How is the E28 with just the main?

3. Have you ever had any blistering problems on the bottom. Do you have barrier coat applied?

I have looked at (2) '87s and will see a third tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes?

Thanks,
Andy


----------

